# AFI Screenwriting Representative Selection



## LATexan (Sep 14, 2007)

This post is an attempt to direct conversation away from the mass e-mailing that has been going on the past few days. If you have any thoughts or comments, please post. I'll be adding my two cents shortly.

Screenwriters Unite!

Clark


----------



## LATexan (Sep 14, 2007)

I say we play it by ear on Tuesday. We should decide together how to choose someone. I say anyone who wants to run can run, no nominations or seconds required. I say for Tuesday we ask people who want to run to begin collecting any material they'd like to present to their fellow screenwriters, such as the following:

Resume
Mission Statement
Any kind of Recommendation
Issues they'd like addressed

At the meeting, I say we focus on establishing the candidates, formulating some kind of standard application, setting a due date and a then a voting date.
I don't understand the purpose of forming a counsel of our own, besides I question whether there is enough interest amongst our group to do so.*

*Taken from the e-mail I sent with link to the forum


----------



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2007)

Mass e-mailing? Have people been spamming you guys?


----------



## LATexan (Sep 15, 2007)

Michael Raphan, 2nd year:

"The representative doesn't do all that much.  Don't stress about it.  We had one major issue last year - too much crewing on cycle films - and our rep actually did a really good job of helping us get the crewing requirement minimized.  Of course, if anyone wants to complain, rep or not, well, that's what Sheila's office is for.

I think two people "ran" for the position, meaning they each gave a 9-second speech and then we voted."


----------



## esme (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything they know about the AFI screenwriting program?  Any info would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG-- Clark I haven't seen you in forever... maybe since we all were applying a year ago. How goes it? Have you been bombarded by mass PMs? I think we're planning a get together for all who applied our year and floated through these forums. We haven't set a date, by Jayimess and I were considering late May? What do you think?


----------

